# Ho hum



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright, already.

I've had enough of these European knitters and their skinny little models stealing the show.

It's time for an American knitter/model to show them a thing or two.

































Let that be a lesson to 'em. :thumb:


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

WORK IT!!!

Nice sweater...and good modeling!!!:goodjob:

Now go eat a twinkie! :spinsmiley:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> WORK IT!!!


This cracked me up!

I love this sweater!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done FR! I think you have a career in NYC if you want it 

Love the sweater, the sleeves are stunning


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm typically not a sweater person, but I'd take one of those in a heartbeat.. .Nice work!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is amazing! I love the sweater and the model!
Finally! a non-anorexic model & sweater.
:goodjob:
If I weren't in Texas I would request one of those sweaters.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a great sweater. Do you leave enough collar that you can pull it up for a hood?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Awesome modelling job! I LOVE the last photo, the cloud effect is very nice. The sweater is awesome too.

You know though FR, I went to my LYS today to try and find some 17's (my son finally broke mine) to finish a project and was hugely disappointed! They don't carry anything bigger than 15! I had to have mine special ordered and I reckon I'll have to go online to find any circs big enough to even compare to what you use for your beautiful sweaters!


----------



## DeaDomestica (Oct 5, 2012)

Being a needlework shop owner let me say that is pretty impressive!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies.

This one was extra special to knit....and it wears like, well.....words fail me. :spinsmiley:



Callieslamb said:


> That's a great sweater. Do you leave enough collar that you can pull it up for a hood?


This one is about a 12 inch neck. For the hood effect, 18-22 inches is preferred. Anymore though, if I want a hood, I just knit a hoody. 



Falls-Acre said:


> Awesome modelling job! I LOVE the last photo, the cloud effect is very nice. The sweater is awesome too.
> 
> You know though FR, I went to my LYS today to try and find some 17's (my son finally broke mine) to finish a project and was hugely disappointed! They don't carry anything bigger than 15! I had to have mine special ordered and I reckon I'll have to go online to find any circs big enough to even compare to what you use for your beautiful sweaters!


I've yet to find a LYS that gets it. Ebay has lots of big Addis. 

Cuz, yuh know ......chunky knitting is _in_.



mamajohnson said:


> That is amazing! I love the sweater and the model!
> Finally! a non-anorexic model......




I can't believe MamaJ just called me _fat._ 

Runs off to his bedroom for a pout.


























:grouphug:


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

GREAT SWEATER!!! I would love to have that pattern...Love the sleeves also. GREAT!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

<adds 'super model' to the long list of Forerunner's many skills.>


Go Team America.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

quit pouting, brother, and start knitting! Oh and eat some bacon and chocolate ... that always brings on a good mood!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

woa ..... I'm SPEECHLESS !! Thats centerfold material !!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Now Now FR!!!
I did NOT call you fat! _Mama J Passes the chocolate..._
I said *NON Anorexic!* lol
I have 2 sons that are almost 6' tall and weigh under 140...I am always trying to get them to eat. They are all bones! DH is 6'2" and over 200....works for me. :goodjob:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm. 

Well, alright then. :indif:

If anyone wants my *giggles involuntarily* pattern, I'm 5'8" and a smidgen, 145 pounds.

I'm sure we could adjust it 6 inches and/or 40 pounds each way.
After that, it'd all be guesswork. :lookout:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Well, alright then. :indif:
> 
> ...


I tell ya! I gotta move north! I love love sweaters, and only get to wear them for like...what? 5 min??? :grump:
Gotta love Texas.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think I could wear that sweater even in my climate. I'd burn up. But it looks great on FR. The abominable snowman comes to mind when I think of trying one on.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wool breathes!! I put mine on in near 100* temps and didn't suffocate. 

Can't wait until it gets cold!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

FR, you are to sweaters what Pitchy is to making things, one of a kind! 
I hope those European models take notice!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Looooove the sweater!! You're sure growing on your pattern selections...

So, what is the pattern for those sleeves?? Absolutely love them!!

Made anything with that alpaca fiber yet??? Keep waiting to see the sweater from that. tee hee....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't done a thing with raw fiber since I got home from Michigan.
I've got a drum carder with my name on it in northern Missouri, see......


Those sleeves came as a result of my earlier fascination with the horseshoe cable.
I made one upside down on a sleeve, once, and then tried making one rightside up on the next go round, and made a chain link! 
Then I just made chain links down sleeves for a while, cuz it was just way cool, see.
As you may note, the sweater in the pics here has the chain links coming down both sides of the horseshoe cable in the center, all during the knitting of which I was planning to do something extra special with the sleeves, but hadn't quite pinned down the particulars. I knew that I could get an offset chain link between links, off to the side, and it turned out to be really easy, and not all that time consuming once I got onto the stitch sequence. I really didn't expect a perfect honeycomb effect.  But who's complaining ?

To make a simple honeycomb pattern, cast on (pick up) an even number of stitches divisible by four...... (I left a panel of purls under the arm to allow for easier reductions as I made my way toward the cuff, and I like the look of that, as opposed to solid honeycomb around the arm)
Slip the first stitch onto another needle and hold that stitch toward you on the outside of the knit while you knit the next one. Then knit the slipped stitch. Then slip the next stitch and hold it away from you, inside the knitting and knit the next stitch, then knit that slipped stitch. Those four stitches will set up your "legs" for the first honey comb.
Repeat that combination for each four stitches, around the sleeve (or scarf...yummy  )
and then knit the next round plain,as you would after flipping a cable.
The honeycomb stitch I used was the simplest, I suppose, but it left exactly the look I was after. For any experienced knitter, it will be obvious which way to hold the slipped stitch as you work your way around. You'll either be making a left or right leaning leg each time.

I'm just wondering what really cool stitch I'll have to completely re-invent and be all excited about, next! :bouncy:

ETA

A picture says a thousand words......so they say.










This sweater was done on #19s, as usual, stranding three bulky wools with a half dozen mohair strands.
The sleeves are 27 stitches picked up, starting with five purls under the arm and working down to one at the wrist, where I reduced on down to twenty stitches, K2P2, on circular #17s, for four inches, then switched back to the 19s for an additional five inches to make the oversized cuff. I dropped one strand each of wool and mohair when switching to 17s, and added those back for the 19s.
When picking up sleeves stitches, I strand in an extra wool and a mohair or two to help fill all of the stitches being picked up, then remove those extra bulking strands an inch or two into the sleeve.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

DeaDomestica said:


> Being a needlework shop owner let me say that is pretty impressive!


My sweaters average 6 pounds. :thumb:

I think every needlework shop owner needs a few bulky knitters among their clientele.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I need one of those sweaters! They joke about me needing a snuggie at work because I'm so cold all the time. Nice work!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes that last pic is awesome, the sweater actually looks like it is 2 (or more) layers, just love those roll up cuffs.

Much is to be siad for your photographer also, the sky backdrop is beautiful.

Sure wiish you would post pic of 5 strands of yarn going into one knit stitch, mind boggling to think about, still would love to see it. Just checked my needle guage, it only goes to size 16's.

Most excellent work Sir, carry on !!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FR, have you named this stitch yet? Very Prett, um masculine color, I just Love it! Now I hope we'll never have to see you attempt that stange walk those skinny girls do on the runway....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I call my stitch the Honeycomb. 

........but I assure you it does not originate with me. :ashamed:

I don't know about strange runway walks. I saw one of them fashion displays once, and about lost my lunch. Talk about trying to look as disgusting as possible. :yuck:

Maybe we could do some videos, some day.......country, back woods, purty leaves in the fall style. 

As for a pic of stranding several together in a stitch, Katy.... I'm sure we can come up with something. Maybe we'll even make a video of the finer points of throwing one of these wooly captivators together.

7th.... you can call my colors purty. I can't help it all my models took off and left me to display these things after my own fashion. :indif:

Why, just last night one of our more dignified forum participants even dared me to show off my pink ones in person. 

Of all the nerve. :indif:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Real men wear pink.
It's lightish red. :cute:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> I don't know about strange runway walks. I saw one of them fashion displays once, and about lost my lunch. Talk about trying to look as disgusting as possible.


 :hysterical:ound::thumb:

To me it looks like they are 'modeling' something I dont want to catch.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FR, I call you a "Mechanical Knitter". MY Dh has watched me spin and knit as long as he has known me; He's a Mechanic.I've even asked him if he wanted me to teach him,he watches with such" fashionation"(a special word just for you) NO he says. He has quite afew patents for his inventions. So I figure, this is what you are doing, Take some stuff,figure out how it works and how to make it do something that will result you with what-ever-it-is-thats-in-your-head. See,you are really a "forerunner".


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gosh.


Makes me wish the sun would come out and I'd have more pitchers taken. :huh:


----------

